# What rice brand do you use to make Rice Balls?(Onigiri)



## RavenWhite (Jun 17, 2010)

I've been wondering cause there's way to many selections in the grocery store to choose from and I don't know which brand would be best to make Rice Balls with. So does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 17, 2010)

Rather than a specific brand, you need to be sure you use the right type of rice.  Onigiri calls for short grain 'sticky rice'.


----------



## RavenWhite (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah I knew that.. But the brands can sometimes have to do with the way it cooks. So I was wondering.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 17, 2010)

Sorry, can't help with brands.  Have you checked in an Asian market?


----------



## RavenWhite (Jun 17, 2010)

Well that's my main problem. No Asian markets what so ever around here. Seriously.. Its annoying. Everything's harder to find in Kentucky it seems. So if I did get it it would have to be online.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 19, 2010)

Chinese rice balls??? I use long grain rice for those, it's fluffier, short grained rice tends to be much softer, not really the texture I look for... I also make rice balls with arborio rice, but they are not chinese...


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 19, 2010)

Try this site:
Onigiri (rice balls) | Just Hungry
although they don't specify a brand, they do specify "sushi" rice. so, Botan Calrose would be a recommended brand: (yes, brown, but look at the top of the page for white)
Botan Calrose Brown Rice (5#): Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 19, 2010)

Short of ordering online...check your grocer's shelf for Watermaid or River brand...One or both should be available in your area...both are medium/short grain. HTH

Enjoy!


----------



## RavenWhite (Jun 19, 2010)

Thank you everyone!


----------

